# Austrailian Re seller



## derb (Dec 20, 2012)

I bought an Australian TS back when it was a good way to get into rci pts.  Now I would like to find a reseller based in Australia to get rid of it.  Any Ideas.
Thx


----------



## Jimster (Jan 10, 2013)

*TS*

I too have an Australian TS and I acquired it for the same reaon.  I am holding on to it though and I really have nothing to add BUT since this topic has been posted for 21 days without a response to it or anything else on this forum, I thought it would be nice to see a little action :rofl: MAYBE this will be the beginning to a flood of responses now that interest has been shown.


----------



## CarolF (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd suggest Australian eBay.  Can't recommend any resellers, sorry, I'm a bit out of touch. 

Gumtree (free) might work.  I haven't used it but plenty of people do.
http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-timeshare/k0

Now is an excellent time IMO to put it on the market, middle of summer, school holidays don't finish until the end of January.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 11, 2013)

I just recently sold my RCI Points packages in Australia.  It was my first timeshare purchase from way back in 2004.   I had a fun time with it.  But, RCI changed a lot over the past 8 years and I no longer needed it.  So did the Australian to US Dollar exchange rate.

That said, it was a royal PINA to sell it.  A friend from Australia who is also a timeshare owner helped me find some people who wanted  them.   They agreed to pay the 2013 maintenance fees and transfer fees and I gave it to them.

First, I had to find an attorney who could do the transfer.  That was not easy and it took a long time to draft the documents.  Fortunately, I had the original deeds.  Otherwise, this would have really took a long time to transfer.  It was about 6 months as it is.

Second, it was very hard opting the weeks out of RCI.  My friend took care of it for her friends.  She had to basically threaten RCI in order to get them to opt out the weeks to let my buyers book the weeks they wanted.

Third, signing real estate documents in Australia requires witnesses.  I thought it was like the US, but it isn't.  After one rejection of the documents, I had to go to the Australian Consulate in Honolulu to get them to sign the documents.  Fedex to Australia is about $100.  I had to send them docs twice.

Very rough experience.  I won't be doing that anytime soon.

Good luck.  If anyone finds a buyer, let me know and I will forward you my attorney contact.  They just do deeds.  You need to deal with your resort and RCI by yourself.  Not sure they do the whole country or not.  They deal with Mansfield Country Resort since there are located in Mansfield.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 11, 2013)

CarolF said:


> I'd suggest Australian eBay.  Can't recommend any resellers, sorry, I'm a bit out of touch.
> 
> Gumtree (free) might work.  I haven't used it but plenty of people do.
> http://www.gumtree.com.au/s-timeshare/k0
> ...



Finding a new buyer is the easy part.  Figuring out how to deal with RCI and transferring it with an attorney is the hard part.


----------



## Jimster (Jan 11, 2013)

*wow*

:I should have suggested this before but hearing what others have done makes this more viable.  Namely, you could just deed it back to the resort if they are willing to accept it.  That way you wont get anything for it but maybe you would avoid some of the fees mentioned above.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 11, 2013)

Jimster said:


> :I should have suggested this before but hearing what others have done makes this more viable.  Namely, you could just deed it back to the resort if they are willing to accept it.  That way you wont get anything for it but maybe you would avoid some of the fees mentioned above.



Contacting the resort is the best way to find an attorney that can prepare the deed.


----------

